# Research project for school



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Posting Surveys and Advertising


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Your survey is the sucks. I get the impression you don't board, or haven't boarded in a decade. For you reference step-in bindings haven't been produced in abut 8 years. Ask better question and ask about relevant binding tech.

Since you didn't follow the rules... I hope you get the hiv from all the man seed getting planted in you


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What is a Flow-In binding? Is that like a binding that is having its period? Do they have heavy flow or soft flow?


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What is a Flow-In binding? Is that like a binding that is having its period? Do they have heavy flow or soft flow?


Jeez, don't you know anything? Those are FLOW-ON bindings. They have extra-heavy padding in certain areas.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Can we find out what schools are teaching kids that "research project" means to put a crappy survey together and pawn it off on internet people to do for them?

What ever happened to ACTUAL RESEARCH!?! :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

poutanen said:


> Can we find out what schools are teaching kids that "research project" means to put a crappy survey together and pawn it off on internet people to do for them?
> 
> What ever happened to ACTUAL RESEARCH!?! :dunno:


The "Me" generation happened and due to the fact these kids are not disciplined they can't be told "no" without their feelings getting hurt and the parents being called "child abusers" so they've become lazy and apathetic.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The "Me" generation happened and due to the fact these kids are not disciplined they can't be told "no" without their feelings getting hurt and the parents being called "child abusers" so they've become lazy and apathetic.


Some of my best professors in college would straight call you out for writing a crappy paper/essay. Not just "I think you could do better," more like "this sucks and it gave me a goddamn headache to read, rewrite it and don't be an idiot this time."

It is teachers too though. This kid probably never had his researched questions reviewed by a teacher, or the teacher doesn't know shit about anything...


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 7, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Some of my best professors in college would straight call you out for writing a crappy paper/essay. Not just "I think you could do better," more like "this sucks and it gave me a goddamn headache to read, rewrite it and don't be an idiot this time."


Haha! My English prof took my very first essay and cut it up into little pieces over her trash can. Told me to have a new one on her desk the next day or she would drop me from the class. 

Never had a problem after that. LOL.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

I just spammed your survey, so your results might be inaccurate.
Please try again.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Jeez, don't you know anything? Those are FLOW-ON bindings. They have extra-heavy padding in certain areas.


Does the restricted model have wings?


----------



## Snowheyoh (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for those who took the time to do the survey. Especially whoever took 12 minutes on it:eusa_clap:. And I do have to agree with ThunderChunky those comments were entertaining. Another shout out to truimph.man without that heads up I wouldn't have gone back and deleted your entry.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I understand and completely agree with you guys being pissed and hating people who do this. I don't get why you claim to hate them because you annoy you by asking for your time that apparently is so important that you can't take a short survey. Which I get. Where I get lost is where you go out of your way to bash and spam a survey that you don't have the time to take? Not standing up for this guy. Just saying you might be a little jollier if you just ignored this shit instead of letting it get to you and waste a shit ton of your time.

I guess what I am saying is; why do something bad over good when it is the exact same effort?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

On a lighter note I apparently think I'm Socrates.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> I understand and completely agree with you guys being pissed and hating people who do this. I don't get why you claim to hate them because you annoy you by asking for your time that apparently is so important that you can't take a short survey. Which I get. Where I get lost is where you go out of your way to bash and spam a survey that you don't have the time to take? Not standing up for this guy. Just saying you might be a little jollier if you just ignored this shit instead of letting it get to you and waste a shit ton of your time.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is; why do something bad over good when it is the exact same effort?


"Effort" isn't the question. It's not about not having time. This is what you might call a member-policed issue. People who obey the rules and post an intro video get good enthusiastic response. People who don't bother get various levels of abuse, depending mostly on how good the snowboarding is  .

It's simple. You entertain us, we'll provide responses. You don't, we'll find other ways to entertain ourselves....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ThunderChunky said:


> I understand and completely agree with you guys being pissed and hating people who do this. I don't get why you claim to hate them because you annoy you by asking for your time that apparently is so important that you can't take a short survey. Which I get. Where I get lost is where you go out of your way to bash and spam a survey that you don't have the time to take? Not standing up for this guy. Just saying you might be a little jollier if you just ignored this shit instead of letting it get to you and waste a shit ton of your time.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is; why do something bad over good when it is the exact same effort?


Simple answer. What do they provide to the community? 2 posts and then what?


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Was it an MBA student trying to write a paper on marketing. I hated the MBA kids (at least where I did mine.) Sexist little fucks. I say its a fair to screw up his data - not that any of the marketing majors can competently perform data analysis anyway.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Simple answer. What do they provide to the community? 2 posts and then what?


I get that and agree. They're here for themselves and they can go fuck themselves. I just don't get why people would take the time and effort to spam the survey. Like you are wasting you're time. You will accomplish the same thing by just ignoring them. Again I don't give a shit. It just puzzles me. One of the great mysteries of my life.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> I get that and agree. They're here for themselves and they can go fuck themselves. I just don't get why people would take the time and effort to spam the survey. Like you are wasting you're time. You will accomplish the same thing by just ignoring them. Again I don't give a shit. It just puzzles me. One of the great mysteries of my life.


Because we have time to waste and its funner that way.....


----------

